# Twin Creek?



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Thinking about making a trip tonight. Anyone ever fished there? I'm wondering what to expect. Where to park? Is the fishing any good? Types of lures rbat might be good? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Google earth for access, then just get out there and explore


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Is it even worth fishing? It looks
Snaggy and shallow 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

There are a lot of long shallow sections. I haven't been in while so I don't know if it would be worth it but you never know unless you try


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Yea I've always wanted to give it a shot but I'm on a dry spell right now and I don't wanna go out somewhere I have no clue about and not catch anything lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I understand that but sometimes thats part of the game


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

I might just go to GMR where I know what to expect. Try twin creek when I have a little extra weekend time 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wright_714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Twin creek is an excellent smallmouth stream. There are a lot of shallow sections but a lot of good deep stretches of water too. I usually fish it in Germantown above and below the dam, but mostly through Carlisle. Fishing is solid right before it dumps in to the GMR. Here in the mid to late summer the smallmouth really have shut off though, like anywhere else.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

wright_714 said:


> Twin creek is an excellent smallmouth stream. There are a lot of shallow sections but a lot of good deep stretches of water too. I usually fish it in Germantown above and below the dam, but mostly through Carlisle. Fishing is solid right before it dumps in to the GMR. Here in the mid to late summer the smallmouth really have shut off though, like anywhere else.



I've always wanted to try where it dumps into GMR. Might do that tonight. Where is the dam in Germantown? I'm from miamisburg and have never been to Germantown haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

My words of warning about the Twin. The twin at Germantown used to be my go-to fishing spot. Emphasis on USED TO BE. the last time i fished there was about a month ago. first off, when you go just expect to have to fight for a spot and after that just expect other fishermen to come up and fish right where you're at. thats normal for the Twin in Germantown. second, just expect to have some moms (NOT ATTRACTIVE ONES) show up with their children and let them play in the water, not caring that you're trying to fish literally 20 feet away. That is also normal on any given day. Don't go on the weekends period. the two scenarios i just described are increased by a factor of ten. thats how it was last year but i still went because fishing was consistent. nothing too big but i just like to get out and fish. HOWEVER, this year you have to deal with those two things as well as a few new things. One, im not trying to start a debate on keeping fish but this year pretty much every time i go there are these two guys who show up and catch a bunch of smallmouth and keep every one of them. i fished there several times a week and they would always be there doing the same thing. ever since they started showing up, the smallmouth fishing has not been what it used to be. the catches are less frequent and the sizes are much smaller. SECOND thing new for this year, a kayak rental company has stated putting their customers in the water right there so there has been a steady stream of kayakers splashing around and whatnot. 

So my advice is to find someplace else. like i said, it used to be my go to but over the past month i just found new water because the fishing on the twin started sucking. big time. But hey, i don't know you. Maybe you're into dealing with the circus that i described. at any rate, good luck and i hope you find some fish!


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

IGbullshark said:


> My words of warning about the Twin. The twin at Germantown used to be my go-to fishing spot. Emphasis on USED TO BE. the last time i fished there was about a month ago. first off, when you go just expect to have to fight for a spot and after that just expect other fishermen to come up and fish right where you're at. thats normal for the Twin in Germantown. second, just expect to have some moms (NOT ATTRACTIVE ONES) show up with their children and let them play in the water, not caring that you're trying to fish literally 20 feet away. That is also normal on any given day. Don't go on the weekends period. the two scenarios i just described are increased by a factor of ten. thats how it was last year but i still went because fishing was consistent. nothing too big but i just like to get out and fish. HOWEVER, this year you have to deal with those two things as well as a few new things. One, im not trying to start a debate on keeping fish but this year pretty much every time i go there are these two guys who show up and catch a bunch of smallmouth and keep every one of them. i fished there several times a week and they would always be there doing the same thing. ever since they started showing up, the smallmouth fishing has not been what it used to be. the catches are less frequent and the sizes are much smaller. SECOND thing new for this year, a kayak rental company has stated putting their customers in the water right there so there has been a steady stream of kayakers splashing around and whatnot.
> 
> So my advice is to find someplace else. like i said, it used to be my go to but over the past month i just found new water because the fishing on the twin started sucking. big time. But hey, i don't know you. Maybe you're into dealing with the circus that i described. at any rate, good luck and i hope you find some fish![/
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bassfisher711 (Jul 5, 2014)

Actually twin is one of my go to places and I catch a lot if u find a deep hole ur going to catch fish I usually use rebel wee craw and rooster tails and occasionally grubs and everything works best fishing is at the dam in early morning or where it feeds into the gmr at 5-9 pm


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

bassfisher711 said:


> Actually twin is one of my go to places and I catch a lot if u find a deep hole ur going to catch fish I usually use rebel wee craw and rooster tails and occasionally grubs and everything works best fishing is at the dam in early morning or where it feeds into the gmr at 5-9 pm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Thanks! I'll probably be trying where it feeds into GMR. I was planning on throwing a rebel craw or some twister tails 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

bassfisher711 said:


> Actually twin is one of my go to places and I catch a lot if u find a deep hole ur going to catch fish I usually use rebel wee craw and rooster tails and occasionally grubs and everything works best fishing is at the dam in early morning or where it feeds into the gmr at 5-9 pm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire




What's the best way back to where it feeds GMR? Didn't they close off that little pull off in Trenton Franklin road? 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

